# Favorite Animated Character?



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I love Remy from "Ratatouille"!!! :boogie I've seen that movie like a million times. :banana It makes me wanna have a pet rat. :lol


----------



## i1suck2at3storytelling (May 7, 2011)

Too many good ones. Probably Sojiro or Saito from the anime Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Too many. But here are some:
X-men: Gambit and Rogue








Hey Arnold: Helga Pataki








Metalocalypse: Toki








Naruto: Deidara








Avatar:TLA : Ty Lee








Bleach: Yoruichi (BADASS BROWN PERSON!)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Uncle Iroh from Avatar


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

David Boring









Wolverine









Lain


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Lain was pretty cool, but that showed ended up confusing the hell out of me.

Anyway, if I had to narrow down my favorite animated character down to ONE: It would be Schroeder from Charlie Brown cartoons I saw as a small child.








I've always liked this photoshop because it's something Schroeder would NEVER do.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Muttley.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I've decided my picture post is way too big and annoying and makes me feel annoyed.

So---

Stimpy- Ren and Stimpy
Hisagi Shuhei- Bleach
Postal Dude- Postal
Kirby- Kirby
Ellis- L4D2
Chris Redfield- Resident evil series
Heather- Silent hill 3
Jack- Bioshock ( I like his wrist.. ) 
Etc etc etc


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Robodontopus said:


> Uncle Iroh from Avatar


I agree ^.^


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Sai from Naruto (subbed version... he might be an annoying ****wit in the dubbed version - like Naruto himself, who is actually one of the most inspiring characters ever in the subbed).

Anyway, the guy basically has Aspergers (probably conditioned from the ANBU organisation). He has no idea about human emotion, doesn't know how to act... but is slowly grasping the idea of friendship and feeling part of a group. I always feel warm and fuzzy inside when he does something nice for Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

BPA free said:


> ^
> from a super obscure anime from the 80s that im pretty sure no one has heard of


Hell yeah! Legend of the Galactic Heroes!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Another awesome animated character.

dang 'ol*BOOMHAUER


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

BPA free said:


> ^
> from a super obscure anime from the 80s that im pretty sure no one has heard of


It's not that obscure- it's a crowd favorite among pretentious/elitist anime fans. Not saying you are one, just that they champion it _a lot_.

Anyway, for me:
David Xanatos from Gargoyles
Kino from Kino's Journey
Coraline


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I think Roger the alien from American Dad is the best character on television, period!


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Refer to avatar. Also Arnold from Hey Arnold.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Rorouni Kenshin and all he stands for. So I'll go with him as the best animated character. 

Although for new cartoons, Dr. Doofensmirtz is a very close second. (from Phineas and Ferb). Best child cartoon on now by MILES or KILOMETERS!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Just focusing on American cartoons I watched as a kid, because there are so many cartoon characters I loved. Whoever guesses them all gets a cookie.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Hellboy, Trunks, Ruby Gloom and Kisame !!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The kid on the right aka Francis the Hustler Kid from Recess. The nickname is enough to make him my favorite character from that show. We all know that he's probably going to be a drug dealer when he grows up.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Tie between Beavis and Butthead


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Donald Duck. His rage is the stuff of legends. I want to have a temper as explosive as his, I'm too easy-going right now.


----------

